# Cooler master elite 430  cabinet issue



## webdesigncut (Oct 19, 2021)

Hello friends..
I have been using cooler master elite 430 cabinet for last 6/7 years and today when i tried turn on the power  the fans are getting on and then going off..although mother board light ..monitor light is on..so is it issye with power switch? Can it be replaced? Or time to get a new pc cabinet?...( budget around 4k)
If so do suggest a good pc cabinet with 5 fans as the present one had 2fans at top..1 at front..1 at side and 1 rear

I was checking antex gx202 ..how many fans it has ..is it good?


----------



## nac (Oct 19, 2021)

webdesigncut said:


> Hello friends..
> I have been using cooler master elite 430 cabinet for last 6/7 years and today when i tried turn on the power  the fans are getting on and then going off..although mother board light ..monitor light is on..so is it issye with power switch? Can it be replaced? Or time to get a new pc cabinet?...( budget around 4k)
> If so do suggest a good pc cabinet with 5 fans as the present one had 2fans at top..1 at front..1 at side and 1 rear
> 
> I was checking antex gx202 ..how many fans it has ..is it good?


So you PC works? Just the cabinet fans aren't working?


----------



## webdesigncut (Oct 19, 2021)

Yes pc works..i just turned it on early morning.. and now the power switch not working? A year ago one of my hardware engineer said i have issues with power switch..cabinet fans are working but just for few seconds and the pc is not  turning on


----------



## webdesigncut (Oct 19, 2021)

When power switch is turned on fans runs for few secs and then goes off and pc is not  booting..although motherboard and monitor power light  turns on


----------



## nac (Oct 19, 2021)

webdesigncut said:


> *Yes pc works*..i just turned it on early morning.. and now the power switch not working? A year ago one of my hardware engineer said i have issues with power switch..cabinet fans are working but just for few seconds and *the pc is not  turning on*





webdesigncut said:


> When power switch is turned on fans runs for few secs and then goes off and *pc is not  booting.*.although motherboard and monitor power light  turns on


You're contradicting yourself.
If PC fails to boot, then it's probably not the cabinet. If you think it's the cabinet switch, do a bench test.
Google if you haven't done bench test before. BTW, what's your PC configuration.


----------



## webdesigncut (Oct 19, 2021)

I just talked with hardware engineer..he told if your fan running once and shutting down..most probbably your psu or motherboard is short..in either case you have to replace the same

My specs
processor -Athlon 200GE(mdcomputers,has inbuilt graphics)
mothdrboard-Asus prime A320M-K--
smps corsair 550 watt
2*4gb 2400mhz corsair ram


----------



## nac (Oct 19, 2021)

webdesigncut said:


> I just talked with hardware engineer..he told if your fan running once and shutting down..most probbably your psu or motherboard is short..in either case you have to replace the same


Check which one is causing this and RMA if it's under warranty.


----------



## topgear (Nov 9, 2021)

webdesigncut said:


> I just talked with hardware engineer..he told if your fan running once and shutting down..most probbably your psu or motherboard is short..in either case you have to replace the same
> 
> My specs
> processor -Athlon 200GE(mdcomputers,has inbuilt graphics)
> ...



This can be also faulty ram module, bad contact between motherboard and ram module ( due to corrosion / oxidation ), faulty bios ( try clearing CMOS ) ... anyway, do follow the open bench test process first.


----------

